# Small biparietal diameter?!



## MrsMalowey

Just had a scan to check mr placenta has moved which it has but babies bpd is measuring below the 5th percentile (at 3rd?). All the other measurements are perfect.

The scanner lady didn't mention it and I didn't see until I looked at my notes after.

Any advice?


----------



## NashiPear

Ask your doc at your next appointment, but I am sure if it was something to worry about they would let you know pretty quickly. For some reason it is the one variation where there has been a lot of variation in my scans (and I have had a lot due to some high risk things going on). First it was well above the 50th percentile and a few weeks later it was quite a bit below. It was strange, but noone has ever been worried about it. Is bub head down? Maybe his head is getting harder to measure. I know I had good images in the earlier part of my pregnancy, but now they do say they are obstructed or obscured or something which is due to size. I am sure it will be normal, but just ask at next appt. for peace of mind.


----------



## awebb

Babies can have a multitude of head shapes. If the Head Circumference is normal with a small BPD your baby has a dolichocephalic head. These head shapes are normal (it means the head will be longer from front to back and skinnier from ear to ear). I would not worry about this as the head shape will change depending on your babies position. As long as the HC and the rest of baby are growing well it is just a normal variant. This is why it was not mentioned in the report, and your Dr is not concerned.


----------



## MrsMalowey

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## kitty_el

Mrs Malowey - Just wondering if everything turned out okay after birth and if there was any reason for the small BDP, my 21 week scan showed the same as yours. Thanks xx


----------

